# Cable TV packages/cheap uk calls



## Jo K (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good cable company in Canada? We have been looking at Cogeco, Bell and Rogers.

Also, anyone know any companies offering cheap calls to the UK?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jo K said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cable company in Canada? We have been looking at Cogeco, Bell and Rogers.
> 
> Also, anyone know any companies offering cheap calls to the UK?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Jo take a look at the link for cheap calls to canada on the right hand side of this page.
It gives quite a lot of information about how to make cheap overseas calls.

Veronica


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jo K said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cable company in Canada? We have been looking at Cogeco, Bell and Rogers.
> 
> Also, anyone know any companies offering cheap calls to the UK?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Because of the physical size of the country, cable is split into regional boundaries so your choice is limited to the area in which you live. Bell is not a cable company, per se but does send TV and Internet signals through its 'phone lines. I think it is countrywide. The other three cable companies are Rogers, Shaw and Cogeco. Where are you going to live?
There are many 'phone companies offering/promising inexpensive calling to the UK. If you have Rogers cable for example they can do a package for you of Cable TV, Internet, Cellphone(s) and landline telephone. A friend of mine swears by a company called Vonage for his landline. Calls UK frequently and says very cheap and good service.


----------

